# Cart goats/pairs



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I was toying with the idea of teaching our two young boer does to pull. I know very little on carting, but it would just be for enjoyment. I was thinking of converting a little kid's wagon (one of those wooden ones with the removable wood slat sides) so we could pull our friend's children around, or maybe just help around the farm a little. Would two boer does be capable of pulling a small child or two around in a 4-wheeled wagon? The does are only 7 months old now, but going to be very big girls, they are almost the size of their dam already. 
They are sisters and are very attached, so would I be better off just teaching them together to pull right from the start or work them separate?


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I've been learning about goat driving lately myself to teach my whether and have experience horse and cart driving so I'll try and give some input. 

I would teach them to drive independently first so you can get a feel for driving. Driving a team is different than just one so just slowly work your way up. They also have to learn separately too because they have to learn some sort ground driving and you can't teach two at once. Maybe you can do that in their field though so they can still see and be around each other? Either way the ground driving you could start now with a harness or with one of those kits like Hoeggers sells but the pulling it seems most people say they shouldn't start till they're a year old. 

I hope that kind of helps


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes that does help, thank you. I will most likely teach them to just pull while I lead them out in front, not sure if I will take it to the level of having the kids in the cart steering them.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Maggie said:


> Would two boer does be capable of pulling a small child or two around in a 4-wheeled wagon?


Absolutely. My Boer/alpine doe can drag me, with my heels planted, all the way down my driveway, by her collar, with no problem. lol. Two does in harness should be able to pull a wagon with a couple of kids with no trouble at all.


----------



## Houdini (Dec 4, 2013)

I wouldn't labor them with alot yet I've been reading and it says not to have them pull till there three


----------

